# HOWTO: mobile phone, Bluetooth and GNOME

## tilt

HOWTO: mobile phone, Bluetooth and GNOME

(Updated! Now includes chapter about object push)

I've just successfully installed Bluetooth support and managed to connect my SonyEricsson T630 mobile phone. Since there's a lot of information on the web about Bluetooth under Linux but I couldn't find a Gentoo-specific tutorial I decided to write one  :Smile: 

I hope this tutorial is generic enough so that it's useful to people with other hardware, too. Fortunately, Bluetooth virtually works out of the box with Gentoo using stable packages only!

My hardware:

i386 system (Athlon)

Kernel 2.4.25 (gentoo-sources)

Abe UB20 Bluetooth USB dongle

SonyEricsson T630

GNOME (sorry, haven't tried command line tools or KDE)

What I wanted to do (read: what's covered in this tutorial):

Get Linux to recognize my Bluetooth dongle

Get Linux to detect my mobile phone

Transfer images and sounds to my mobile and back again

What I haven't done yet (and thus isn't covered here):

Establish a dial-up connection using Bluetooth and my mobile phone

Use my mobile as a remote control

all the other fancy Bluetooth stuff that might be possible (networking and so on)

Okay, let's start, shall we?

1. Configure kernel for Bluetooth support

Like USB or FireWire you should have the latest kernel drivers for bluetooth. The latest stable gentoo-sources are 2.4.25 and Bluetooth's working for me. If you're using a previous version your mileage may vary. Also, make sure that USB hotplugging is working as it won't be covered in this tutorial. I assume it's already working for you.

Go to /usr/src/linux and run "make menuconfig" to set up Bluetooth. You may compile the features into the kernel but I used modules. Works well and saves you from recompiling the whole kernel.

First, go to "USB support" and make sure that "USB Bluetooth support" is disabled.

Then, go to "Bluetooth support" and at least select the following options:

```
<M> Bluetooth subsystem support

<M> L2CAP protocol support

<M> RFCOMM protocol support

Bluetooth device drivers ---> <M> HCI USB driver
```

(RFCOMM might not be necessary, but as long as it's a module there's no disadvantage in compiling it...)

Exit, Save your configuration and do "make dep" followed by "make modules modules_install".

2. Emerge the packages:

If you're using GNOME, you can just do:

```
emerge -a gnome-bluetooth
```

as it will pull in all required packages. If you don't have GNOME you should install the following packages:

```
emerge -a bluez-utils bluez-sdp openobex
```

3. Attach the dongle:

There's a lot of Bluetooth hardware available, but as long as it's a USB device, you won't have to do more than connect it to a USB port now. Type dmesg to see if your dongle has been recognizes by Linux. It should print something like this:

```
# dmesg

(...)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x400/0x807) is not claimed by any active driver.

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

BlueZ Core ver 2.3 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

BlueZ HCI USB driver ver 2.4 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6
```

Look for the "BlueZ" lines. They're telling you that your dongle has been recognized as a USB HCI device. In my case, the kernel modules have been loaded automatically. This might not be the case for everyone. See http://members.dodo.com.au/~botting/phone/ on how to edit your /etc/modules.conf if necessary. Keep in mind though, that editing modules.conf directly is not the Gentoo way. Read the man page of modules-update for more.

4. Start the Bluetooth device:

At the console, type "hciconfig" to see the Bluetooth HCI device that has been installed. There should be a hci0 device but it should be marked "DOWN".

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

This will start Gentoo's Bluetooth init script. Now, call hciconfig again.

```
# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 08:00:17:1B:42:96 ACL MTU: 339:4  SCO MTU: 60:9

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:5603 acl:177 sco:0 events:209 errors:0

        TX bytes:40682 acl:270 sco:0 commands:30 errors:0
```

The device is active now as can be seen by "UP RUNNING" in line 3. If you want to start Bluetooth at boot time, add the script to the default runlevel:

```
# rc-update add bluetooth default
```

5. Let's detect the phone!

The "hcitool" command line tool allows you to scan your environment for bluetooth devices. Make sure that your phone is switched on and Bluetooth is enabled. Then type:

```
# hcitool dev

Devices:

        hci0    08:00:17:1B:42:96
```

That was your local device. Nothing special here.

```
# hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

        00:0E:07:37:7C:BD       clock offset: 0x7080    class: 0x520204

# hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:0E:07:37:7C:BD       T630
```

Yay! That's my cell phone! "T630" is the factory's default name. You can change that on your cell phone of course.

6. Use GNOME to transfer stuff to your mobile

If you've emerged gnome-bluetooth, the fun has just begun. I'm running the yet masked GNOME 2.6. If you're still running 2.4 things are hopefully the same.

First, no need to be root anymore. Log into GNOME as a regular user and open a terminal. Type "gnome-bluetooth-admin" to launch the GUI version of hcitool. Click "Scan" and after a while your mobile phone should appear. (see this Screenshot (116 kB))

Next, launch Nautilus and browse to "bluetooth:///". Marvel at the icon depicting your cell phone! You might be tempted to double click on it but this won't work. Instead, you need to drag&drop files onto the icon to transfer them to your mobile phone.

Background images for the T630 are JPEG images with a size of 128x127 pixels. Use the gimp to create an image yourself or go to sites like http://www.myt610.net to get all the backgrounds you need. You're not limited to images. For example, ".thm" files are themes and they can be transfered as well. Midi files (.mid) are used as ring tones. Here are two examples to get started:

Futurama background image

Calvin and Hobbes theme for T630

Shortly after you've dropped a file onto the icon, your mobile phone should pop up a dialog asking you to accept the incoming file. Do this quickly or Nautilus will time out after a few seconds. If you accept the incoming transfer, the file is uploaded to your phone and stored in the appropriate location of your mobile phone's memory. Go to your pictures folder to see the image or go to "Settings" -> "Display" -> "Themes" to select the new theme.

7. OBEX object push:

Let's not stop here! There is, of course, a way to transfer data from your mobile phone back to your PC as well. This is called object push. Log in as root and have a look at some configuration files located in /etc/bluetooth. The first one is hcid.conf:

```
nano -w /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
```

Scroll down to this line:

```
name "BlueZ (%d)"
```

This is the name that will identify your PC to other Bluetooth devices. Change it to something more meaningful. Next, take a look at the script /etc/bluetooth/pin. This is its contents:

```
#!/bin/sh

echo "PIN:1234"
```

Change the number to an arbitrary PIN code and leave the rest of the file as it is. As a security measure, people sending data to your PC via Bluetooth need to know this code.

As user, start the GNOME OBEX server. It can be found in the Applications menu under System Tools -> Bluetooth File Sharing (alternatively, launch gnome-obex-server in a terminal). A blue icon appears in your notification area.

Depending on your mobile phone there's a menu item somewhere that allows you to scan your environment for Bluetooth devices. Here's how it works on my SonyEriccson T630: Go to "Connectivity" -> "Bluetooth" -> "My devices". Click "New device" to have the phone search for your PC. After a few seconds the name you've just configured should come up and you'll be able to add your PC to the list of known devices. Upon adding, you'll have to enter the the PIN you specified in /etc/bluetooth/pin.

Now you can go to the phone's picture folder and select an image. Click "More" -> "Send" -> "Via Bluetooth" and choose your PC from the list. The OBEX icon in GNOME's notification area should start blinking and the file will be transfered. It will end up in your home directory, so take a look now  :Smile: 

8. Resouces used and thanks to:

That's it! Here's another screenshot showing how smoothly everything works:

Screenshot  (142 kB)

I hope you've found this tutorial useful, even if you don't own a USB dongle and a T630. However, the process should be the same for other modern mobile phones. Just look for the right kind of images and themes suitable for your phone. Here are some links to pages that were useful to me:

 BlueZ: http://www.bluez.org/

Lots of Bluetooth-related tutorials: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/

Andy's T610 Tutorial: http://members.dodo.com.au/~botting/phone/

Gnome Bluetooth Subsystem: http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/Last edited by tilt on Fri Apr 16, 2004 8:45 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## jjasghar

awesome thank you sooo much, i tryed this at one point as got so lost

----------

## andyjeffries

After trying unsuccessfully to get Bluetooth working under RedHat 9 (and under Windows XP SP1 - which apparently has issues with my dongle) I can't believe one emerge gets it working under Gentoo!!

I've only been using Gentoo for about a week and I'm hooked big time!!!

For the record I'm using an Actiontec bluetooth dongle and Nokia 3650 phone.

Now I just need to find out how to get gPHPEdit updated to a later version (than the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86' version)

----------

## tilt

You're welcome.

 *andyjeffries wrote:*   

> For the record I'm using an Actiontec bluetooth dongle and Nokia 3650 phone.

 

If you don't mind, it would be great if you told the BlueZ developers to include your dongle in the list of supported hardware as it's not listed yet. Send an e-mail to their mailing list and include the output of:

```
hciconfig -a
```

as well as

```
hciconfig hci0 revision
```

----------

## tilt

I've just updated the tutorial to include OBEX object push which means you'll be able to send data from your mobile phone back to your PC!

----------

## andyjeffries

 *tilt wrote:*   

> I've just updated the tutorial to include OBEX object push which means you'll be able to send data from your mobile phone back to your PC!

 

For some reason it worked for me before  :Smile: 

I just run gnome-obex-server and bluetooth sent items appeared in my home folder.

Cheers,

Andy

----------

## ice_cool

What about syncronization.

Can I syncrnonise my phone contacts with my PC contacts?

----------

## AJerman

When I plug in my dongle Gentoo locks up :S

----------

## tilt

 *ice_cool wrote:*   

> What about syncronization.
> 
> Can I syncrnonise my phone contacts with my PC contacts?

 

All modern Bluetooth-enabled phones should be able to do this, but I've never tried. With the T630 you should be able to send contacts as you do with pictures. I don't remember which file format though but it was a standardized one. Maybe vCard? If you're successful please let me know  :Smile: 

Edit: Yes, it is vCard! (At least on the T630). You can send contacts from your phone to your PC and they'll end up as a .vcf file in your home directory. Should be easy to do it the other way round!Last edited by tilt on Sun Apr 18, 2004 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tilt

 *AJerman wrote:*   

> When I plug in my dongle Gentoo locks up :S

 

What's your kernel version? Is USB working for other devices (mice, cameras)?

Also, your Dongle might not (yet) be supported by Linux. Check out bluez.org. They've go a list of supported hardware as well as a mailing list for support. Problems with lock ups show up on the list every now and then so maybe there's something in the archives to help you.

----------

## AJerman

 *tilt wrote:*   

>  *AJerman wrote:*   When I plug in my dongle Gentoo locks up :S 
> 
> What's your kernel version? Is USB working for other devices (mice, cameras)?
> 
> Also, your Dongle might not (yet) be supported by Linux. Check out bluez.org. They've go a list of supported hardware as well as a mailing list for support. Problems with lock ups show up on the list every now and then so maybe there's something in the archives to help you.

 

Yeah, I have 2.6.5, and everything with USB locks up the system. Hotplug is screwed up. It would be nice to get that fixed sometime soon lol.

Edit: Messed around with it a little tonight and got it working! YAY! Now I am using my Microsoft Bluetooth Mouse!  :Smile: 

----------

## andyjeffries

OK, having posted success the other day, I now have to report that it's not so much success...

I have bluetooth starting in the default run level, but I obviously don't leave my USB dongle hanging out all the time (man, that sounds dirty....).

When I plug it in, nothing happens and I can't use bluetooth.  No amount of 

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
```

 and 

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

 will work.  Stop tells me [!!] and start says "WARNING:  "bluetooth" has already been started".

Anyway, I found that if I manually run hcid it then works.

So, what's the answer?  Is there a way of having a given script run upon hotplugging a USB device.  I'm not a Linux n00b, but I am to Gentoo, so please be gentle if this is something that Gentoo'rs should know...  :Smile: 

----------

## tilt

 *andyjeffries wrote:*   

> So, what's the answer?  Is there a way of having a given script run upon hotplugging a USB device.  I'm not a Linux n00b, but I am to Gentoo, so please be gentle if this is something that Gentoo'rs should know... 

 

AFAIK hotplugging is all about running scripts when a device is attached. The hardware forum would be the right place to get support  :Smile: 

----------

## Nuke Waste

AJerman, you would be my absolute hero if you could write-up a little how-to, or send me some config files, or something!  My $150 MS Desktop is about 6 inches from getting recycled and I don't want to have to do that!

----------

## gmoney

If you're looking for a good way to sync your phone with Linux there's a great app called  Multisync which is perfect for this.  You can sync over blootooth (or irda) and it has plugins for evolution, zaurus/opie handhelds, wince devices, ldap (openldap), cell phones which work with irmc, syncml devices, and more.  It will probably become part of gnome at some point but for the time being you can just emerge multisync and have it all working.

As far as the bluetooth lockups go, I don't have any problems when I plug it in but if I don't do a "hciconfig hci0 down" before I pull mine out my system will lock up (I have hcid always running).  I'll probably look into fixing that at some point.....[/url]

----------

## AJerman

 *Nuke Waste wrote:*   

> AJerman, you would be my absolute hero if you could write-up a little how-to, or send me some config files, or something!  My $150 MS Desktop is about 6 inches from getting recycled and I don't want to have to do that!

 

Sorry for the late reply, been busy.

There already is a howto  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121214&highlight=howto+microsoft+bluetooth

After I got the hotplug issues sorted out, I just loosely followed what that said, and it works  :Smile: . If you can't get it working from there, send me a PM or IM me and I will help you out  :Smile: 

----------

## malloc

Well 2 thumbs up for this guide it totally rocks  :Very Happy: 

I'm just writing to say that this will work with kde and udev just as fine as with devfs and gnome. 

As for udev you don't need to write any special rules it just works out-of-the-box. As for kde you just need to emerge kdebluetooth and openobex and the rest is similar to the gnome part.

The first time you run kde it will ask if you want to run kdebluetoothd on start wich you should say yes.

Then you'll get a notice whenever your bluetooth dongle is recognized by the kdebluetoothd. 

After that you just need to click the bluetooth icon on your kicker and wait a little moment for your phone to be recognized, then there's a very fine interface through konq from wich you can do everything you need.

Hope it helps.

Edited: Forgot to mention that this was done using a pure udev system runing on a 2.6.5 kernel (love-sources to be more accurate)

----------

## axses

Awesome ! ! ! !

I cant wait to get to work and switch on my laptop. Have been looking for such a tutorial for ages,. last time I tried to connect my phone to my gentoo laptop, I ended up freezing the phone. 

Will post any errrors I get. 

Thanks again, this is much needed .

axses

----------

## tlaloctlaloc

I have the problem that my SonyEricsson P800 is not seen by "hcitool scan". I got no problem detecting a HP Pocket Pc by the same command, any hints?

----------

## tlaloctlaloc

Please forget my post, it is of sort "RTFM" and ambiguous translations of menu items to other languages, german in my case. If i set Bluetooth "Erkennbar" instaead of "Ein" the P800 is recognized. I thought "Ein" would include "Erkennbar", but it did not.

Sorry, Valentin.

----------

## niai

I'm using kernel 2.6.5 and am having trouble configuring the kernel.

I found

Device Drivers > USB support > USB Bluetooth TTY Support

but not other mention of Bluetooth in any of the menus.

Can someone point me in the right direction please ?   :Smile: 

----------

## niai

I found it   :Smile: 

Device Drivers > Networking support > Bluetooth support

----------

## niai

The Gnome Phone Manager (no ebuld - 2004.MAY.6) seems like an excellent addition to the Gnome Bluetooth Subsystem (ebuild).

----------

## SNo0py

Hey, the tutorial is great!!! Bluetooth was up and running after some minutes... 

But  :Smile: 

One problem - I want to use the "serial emulation" to access my S55 over bluetooth using (g)scmxx. How can this be done? What do I need to configure?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## meulie

I get until point 3 / point 4...  :-/

dmesg gives the following:

```

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3 connection change

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3 of hub 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3 of hub 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 0, change 10, 12 Mb/s

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: free_config  devnum 0

hub.c: port 4, portstatus 503, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 6, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 7, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 8, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1 connection change

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 103, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: kmalloc IF 9cd217a0, numif 3

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb.c: unhandled interfaces on device

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xa5c/0x2033) is not claimed by any active driver.

  Length              = 18

  DescriptorType      = 01

  USB version         = 1.01

  Vendor:Product      = 0a5c:2033

  MaxPacketSize0      = 64

  NumConfigurations   = 1

  Device version      = 0.a0

  Device Class:SubClass:Protocol = e0:01:01

    Unknown class

Configuration:

  bLength             =    9

  bDescriptorType     =   02

  wTotalLength        = 00c8

  bNumInterfaces      =   03

  bConfigurationValue =   01

  iConfiguration      =   00

  bmAttributes        =   a0

  MaxPower            =  100mA

  Interface: 0

  Alternate Setting:  0

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   00

    bAlternateSetting   =   00

    bNumEndpoints       =   03

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   e0:01:01

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   81 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   03 (Interrupt)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0010

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   82 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   02 (Bulk)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0040

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   02 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   02 (Bulk)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0040

      bInterval           =   01

  Interface: 1

  Alternate Setting:  0

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   01

    bAlternateSetting   =   00

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   e0:01:01

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   83 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0000

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   03 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0000

      bInterval           =   01

  Alternate Setting:  1

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   01

    bAlternateSetting   =   01

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   e0:01:01

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   83 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0010

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   03 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0010

      bInterval           =   01

  Alternate Setting:  2

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   01

    bAlternateSetting   =   02

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   e0:01:01

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   83 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0020

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   03 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0020

      bInterval           =   01

  Alternate Setting:  3

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   01

    bAlternateSetting   =   03

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   e0:01:01

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   83 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0020

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   03 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0020

      bInterval           =   01

  Alternate Setting:  4

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   01

    bAlternateSetting   =   04

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   e0:01:01

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   83 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0040

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   03 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0040

      bInterval           =   01

  Alternate Setting:  5

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   01

    bAlternateSetting   =   05

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   e0:01:01

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   83 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0040

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   03 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0040

      bInterval           =   01

  Interface: 2

  Alternate Setting:  0

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   02

    bAlternateSetting   =   00

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   ff:ff:ff

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   84 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   02 (Bulk)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0020

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   04 (out)

      bmAttributes        =   02 (Bulk)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0020

      bInterval           =   01

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 2

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 2

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 2

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 103, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

BlueZ Core ver 2.3 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

BlueZ HCI USB driver ver 2.4 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

host/usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 9cd21920, burb 9cd21a20

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

host/usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb 9cd21920, burb 9cd21a20

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

BlueZ L2CAP ver 2.3 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

```

But there's no hci0 device, and hciconfig doesn't give any output at all...

I have a Tecom BT3030 (identified by lsusb as BCM2033), and emerged the latest (unstable) versions of the packages mentioned. My kernel is the most recent gs-sources one.

Where did I go wrong...?   :-/

----------

## rowi

How do I change the path to which gnome-obex-server saves the received files? It saves to $HOME which is a bit annoying, I'd like to have the received objects within a own folder. It doesn't seem to have a config file or gconf entry.

----------

## Beckman

also thanks from here

working great!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## meulie

Is there anyone who can help me...?      :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ralle

@gmoney:

Hi, I got myself a Nokia 6230 and bluetooth works fine (I can e.g. copy pictures to the phone).

But now I'm trying to set up synchronization between the nokia and evolution via syncml, but it does not work yet. Can you perhaps post the steps you did to make your phone sync via bluetooth/syncml?

Furthermore, does anyone know a possibility to sync a SyncML capable device with the kde adressbook?

----------

## meulie

Hmm, now I get the following when plugging in my BT device:

```

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0000, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

```

Is that good?

Still nothing when I run hciconfig though...     :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## meulie

Could this be related to my troubles?

(partial) output of lspci:

```

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

I have both UHCI & EHCI...?!?

----------

## hambuergaer

Hi,

is there anybody who can say me, how i get the kdebluetooth to work. If i emerge kdebluetooth i can`t start the kbluetoothd, because the file is not found on my computer. But emerge ends correctly!

Any ideas there?

----------

## steelrose

```

* This new version of kde-bluetooth provide a replacement for the

 * standard bluepin program called "kbluepin"!!!

 *

 * If you want to use it, you have to edit your "/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf"

 * and change the line "pin_helper oldbluepin;" with "pin_helper /usr/bin/kbluepin;"

 * Then restart hcid to make the change working

```

Hope this helps

----------

## r8dhex

hambuergaer:

this might help

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115444&start=25

----------

## alpharuin

Excellent post! I'm using a Nokia 3650 with a Belkin F8T003 USB Adapter and everything works perfectly!

Thanks.    :Smile: 

----------

## rosowski

Hi!

Nice tutorial indeed.

Pushing data from my mobile to my PC (using gnome-obex-server) works fine, but how do I put data from my PC to my mobile, not using nautilus?

I just can't figure it out.

Thanks!

----------

## tomaw

 *rosowski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> how do I put data from my PC to my mobile, not using nautilus?
> 
> 

 

gnome-obex-send from the prompt works - can you set your file manager to do that?

----------

## rosowski

Hi,

thanks for your replay first of all    :Very Happy: 

I own a SE T610 (if it matters).

gnome-obex-send gave me following output on the console:

```

daniel@host daniel $ gnome-obex-send -d 00:0A:D9:35:A3:8E download/Gentoo_V1.thm 

** Message: Sending to 00:0A:D9:35:A3:8E

** Message: Attempting to connect on channel 0

```

Then the error pops up in a dialog box:

```

The device you are trying to send to doesn't support receiving objects.

```

Any idea what I'm doing wrong?

----------

## tomaw

Are you sure that your device supports the required functions?  Try using hcitool to work out what functions yours supports.  Sadly I'm at work so can't check what my Nokia 6820 gives me until later today.

----------

## rosowski

Yes, I'm sure. I tried it with Windows and it worked there.

Here's the output from sdptool:

```

host daniel # sdptool browse 00:0A:D9:35:A3:8E

Browsing 00:0A:D9:35:A3:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Voice gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Service Class ID List:

  "Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 3

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Headset" (0x1108)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Serial Port 1

Service RecHandle: 0x10003

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 4

Service Name: Serial Port 2

Service RecHandle: 0x10004

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 5

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x10005

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 10

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: IrMC Synchronization

Service RecHandle: 0x10006

Service Class ID List:

  "IrMCSync" (0x1104)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 11

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "IrMCSync" (0x1104)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: HF Voice gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10007

Service Class ID List:

  "" (0x111f)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 6

Profile Descriptor List:

  "" (0x111e)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Basic Imaging

Service RecHandle: 0x1000b

Service Class ID List:

  "" (0x111b)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 15

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "" (0x111a)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX File Transfer

Service RecHandle: 0x1000f

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 7

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

    Version: 0x0100

```

Seems like it does support file transfer in both directions...

----------

## rosowski

Got it working now.

I read somewhere that I should try to add these lines to /etc/modules.conf.

Gentoo style in /etc/modules.d/aliases.

```

# BlueZ modules

alias net-pf-31 bluez

alias bt-proto-0 l2cap

alias bt-proto-2 sco

alias bt-proto-3 rfcomm

alias bt-proto-4 bnep

alias bt-proto-5 cmtp

alias tty-ldisc-15 hci_uart

alias char-major-10-250 hci_vhci

```

Now everything works, even the neat remote control plugin for xmms  :Very Happy: 

----------

## feffi

I just copied this thread over to the Gentoo-Wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_mobile_phone%2C_Bluetooth_and_GNOME

----------

## seppe

Hey,

Nice tutorial, almost everything works .. except for one things:

When I enter bluetooth:/// in Nautilus I get

"bluetooth:///" is not a valid location.

Please check the spelling and try again.

Anyone knows why?

Thanks in advance

----------

## duozmo

andyjeffries (et al) i found the only way this works for me off of start up is to do things manually. moreover, for some reason (i'm new to this stuff as of tonight, so maybe i'm missing something obvious but anyway) you have to run hciconfig first, before /etc/init.d/bluetooth start. so the order is

```
# hciconfig

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

# hcitool [dev|scan|whatever]

```

does anyone actually have nice, easy p&p going?

p.s. any word on obexftp w/ bluetooth? i dled 0.10.4-rc3 which is supposed to have bluetooth but it doesn't seem to work yet.

----------

## Linz

 *niai wrote:*   

> The Gnome Phone Manager (no ebuld - 2004.MAY.6) seems like an excellent addition to the Gnome Bluetooth Subsystem (ebuild).

 

I'm currently trying to get this thing installed, but it crashes during make, complaining about gsm.cc. I have emerged gsmlib, but that doesn't help.

Have anyone recently compiled and installed this app?

(Installed:

gsmlib: 1.11_pre030826

libsigc++ 1.2.5

gnome_bluetooth 0.5.1

libbtctl 0.4.1)

----------

## Matrixmonkey

i got it to work with a nokia 7650 and a Sitecom usb dongle  :Very Happy: 

thou  :Sad:  just gota new AMD64 and no gnome-bluetooth on it yet :'(

----------

## klasikahl

Great tutorial, kudos.

However, I'm having a strange problem.  My old phone, a SE T616, can recognize my computer just fine (yippie!), however my new phone, a Motorola v505, can not!

Does anyone have any ideas on what the problem might be?  If I tell both devices to search at the *same* time only the SE comes up with a device.

----------

## klasikahl

Okay, new problem.  I was able to get the devices to pair by sending a file from my desktop to my v505.  However, when I go to send something from the v505 to the desktop, it says "Service not supported".  Yes, I have the gnome-obex-server running...  Weird.

EDIT: Nevermind, fixed.  I restarted gnome-obex-server and it worked.  Hmm....

----------

## Swoosh

 *seppe wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> Nice tutorial, almost everything works .. except for one things:
> 
> When I enter bluetooth:/// in Nautilus I get
> ...

 

I've got the same error.

I noticed that this is caused by not being able to find libbluetooth.so.

Did you manage to fix this?

----------

## jaysire

 *Swoosh wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> Nice tutorial, almost everything works .. except for one things:
> 
> When I enter bluetooth:/// in Nautilus I get
> ...

 

Maybe it's because you have three slashes? I recall testing it with two and two of my phones showing up immediately.

I am trying to get this working with gammu, but it seems rather unsupported as of yet. I can see my phones with hcitool scan and so on, but gammu just won't talk to it and reading the manual is rather trying. I need some software to send and receive sms-messages with. I'll give gnome phonemanager a try tonight.

-J

----------

## mcdermottpa

Great tutorial!

However I'm stuck on part 4. I'm using a laptop (compaq v2000) with "Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 2200 802.11BG & Bluetooth" installed. Has anyone gotten this intel combination working? As I understand it the bluetooth device is connected to the usb controller internally. If this is the case how would I activate it?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## Swoosh

 *jaysire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe it's because you have three slashes? I recall testing it with two and two of my phones showing up immediately.
> 
> I am trying to get this working with gammu, but it seems rather unsupported as of yet. I can see my phones with hcitool scan and so on, but gammu just won't talk to it and reading the manual is rather trying. I need some software to send and receive sms-messages with. I'll give gnome phonemanager a try tonight.
> ...

 

I've tried two slashes as well. Still doesn't work.

I too have tried gammu with no sucess. Have you tried gnome phonemanager?

----------

## RealNitro

 *Swoosh wrote:*   

>  *jaysire wrote:*   
> 
> Maybe it's because you have three slashes? I recall testing it with two and two of my phones showing up immediately.
> 
> I am trying to get this working with gammu, but it seems rather unsupported as of yet. I can see my phones with hcitool scan and so on, but gammu just won't talk to it and reading the manual is rather trying. I need some software to send and receive sms-messages with. I'll give gnome phonemanager a try tonight.
> ...

 

That doesn't work in the newer version(s). To send files to your phone, just right-click on the file, and choose 'Send via bluetooth...'. Experiment with that  :Wink:  .

----------

## Swoosh

 *RealNitro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That doesn't work in the newer version(s). To send files to your phone, just right-click on the file, and choose 'Send via bluetooth...'. Experiment with that  .

 

Yep that works.

Thanks for the quick reply.

----------

## RealNitro

 *Swoosh wrote:*   

>  *RealNitro wrote:*   
> 
> That doesn't work in the newer version(s). To send files to your phone, just right-click on the file, and choose 'Send via bluetooth...'. Experiment with that  . 
> 
> Yep that works.
> ...

 

np

the first post should be updated, I had the exact same problem like you.

----------

## puke

I want to send and receive text messages - over serial cable or bluetooth, from my linux box.. so my server can alert me when there is a connection problem, or disk/security issue, etc.

Is this a little too ambitious?  Is there some command line software out there (no GUI on server!)   :Question: 

----------

## Swoosh

Have a look at gammu/gnokii.

Haven't got it to work though.

----------

## moniker

Good tutorial, I was able to get Bluetooth connectivity up and running between my dongle and my cell phone in less then an hour.  My dongle is a Linksys Bluetooth USB adapter (model # USBBT100) and my cell phone is a Sony Ericsson T616.

After getting everything working on the command line and testing out the connection, I emerged kdebluetooth ( http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/) and played around with that since I run KDE.   With the kdebluetooth software I was able to browse the files on my phone, as well as push files up to my phone.  I didn't test out any other services.

Thanks for the great tutorial!

----------

## [hammerfall]

 *Linz wrote:*   

>  *niai wrote:*   The Gnome Phone Manager (no ebuld - 2004.MAY.6) seems like an excellent addition to the Gnome Bluetooth Subsystem (ebuild). 
> 
> I'm currently trying to get this thing installed, but it crashes during make, complaining about gsm.cc. I have emerged gsmlib, but that doesn't help.
> 
> Have anyone recently compiled and installed this app?
> ...

 

same problem here, does anyone succeded in compiling this program?

Note: to compile gsmlib i had to use an ebuild from bugs.gentoo since the portage ebuild don't compile agains new 2.4.3 gcc

----------

## [hammerfall]

there's an ebuild here --> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54448

----------

## mariourk

 *RealNitro wrote:*   

>  *Swoosh wrote:*    *jaysire wrote:*   
> 
> Maybe it's because you have three slashes? I recall testing it with two and two of my phones showing up immediately.
> 
> I am trying to get this working with gammu, but it seems rather unsupported as of yet. I can see my phones with hcitool scan and so on, but gammu just won't talk to it and reading the manual is rather trying. I need some software to send and receive sms-messages with. I'll give gnome phonemanager a try tonight.
> ...

 

That works fine on my computer at home. But on my comter at work I don't have this option.

Just emerged Gnome 2.10 there. At home I still use 2.8, could that be the problem?  :Confused: 

----------

## Salemixu

I can send files from my mobile to my computer but not from my computer to my mobile, i have browsed the phone and i have activated the OBEX file transer, and OBEX object push. All goes well but the sending of files from the computer to the phone, gnome-obex-send says that the device closed the connection, and using the context menu and send by bluetooth with nautilus doesn't work.

Also it seems that the /dev/rfcomm0 device isn't created so i have to use rfcomm bind 0 blahblah.

Any tips?

----------

## b3cks

 *mariourk wrote:*   

>  *RealNitro wrote:*    *Swoosh wrote:*    *jaysire wrote:*   
> 
> Maybe it's because you have three slashes? I recall testing it with two and two of my phones showing up immediately.
> 
> I am trying to get this working with gammu, but it seems rather unsupported as of yet. I can see my phones with hcitool scan and so on, but gammu just won't talk to it and reading the manual is rather trying. I need some software to send and receive sms-messages with. I'll give gnome phonemanager a try tonight.
> ...

 

I tried the HOWTO with my Nokia 6230, an Acer TM 8004 and Gnome 2.10. All works great but the Nautilus "Send via Bluetooth..." option. So this might be the problem...  :Sad: 

----------

## taipan67

I'm one of these poor unfortunates that doesn't have the 'bluetooth:///' location, or the 'send via...' menu-option in 'nautilus'. I'd like to have a go at writing a 'nautilus-script', or possibly even a 'panel-based launcher', to allow me to send stuff to my phone, but so far, i haven't been able to determine, either from man-pages or from forum-searches, how to actually send files with the 'gnome-obex-send' command.  :Embarassed: 

Can anybody enlighten me, please...  :Sad: 

EDIT: I should mention i'm using 'nautilus-2.10.1-r1' & 'gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1-r2'. This is apparently a known issue with 'nautilus', so it'll probably be fixed in '2.12'...  :Shocked: 

----------

## wzzrd

Is anyone of you using ~x86 or ~amd64? I am emerging gnome-bluetooth here and portage is constantly trying to download libbtctl-0.5.0_pre20050623.tar.gz, which is a file not found on any of the portage mirrors, nor on google, nor on the gnome-bluetooth website. It seems to be needed to emerge gnome-bluetooth-0.6.0_pre20050623. Has anyone downloaded or emerged these packages? Both are not masked in ~amd64...

----------

## taipan67

wzzrd,

Neither of the packages you mentioned are listed, either in the online package-database accessible from the gentoo homepage, or in my favourite mirror. Right now, the latest stable release of gnome-bluetooth is 0.5.1, which needs >=libbtctl-0.4.1, & the latest testing release is 0.5.1-r2, which needs the same minimum.

Unless amd64 has it's own, separate branch of portage, i'd suggest running 'emerge --sync' & seeing what happens after that...  :Wink: 

----------

## wzzrd

 *taipan67 wrote:*   

> wzzrd,
> 
> Neither of the packages you mentioned are listed, either in the online package-database accessible from the gentoo homepage, or in my favourite mirror. Right now, the latest stable release of gnome-bluetooth is 0.5.1, which needs >=libbtctl-0.4.1, & the latest testing release is 0.5.1-r2, which needs the same minimum.
> 
> Unless amd64 has it's own, separate branch of portage, i'd suggest running 'emerge --sync' & seeing what happens after that... 

 

Gawd. Forgot about my latexer overlay. That's where those builds came from. Sorry and thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## Jasper-j

hmm, when i want to use gnome-phone-manager (love it) i can't access the /dev/rfcomm as an user. Only as root. How can i make the rfcomm available for normal users?

And when is evolution going to support mobile-phones and stuff like sms via bluetooth? I really miss that option.

----------

## Mr. Garr

hi

i have a linux-2.6.12-r7 and latest nitro sources and i can't find a bluetooth support in neither of them, do i need any special patch or sth?

----------

## abstr4kt

I'm running 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #18 Fri Jul 29 17:09:31 CEST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

i've installed gnome-bluetooth but it seems don't work correctly, when i open bluetooth manager it find my phobe device but nothing else...

the gnome-obex-server and gnome-obex-send work fine from console

i'd like to have access to my Nokia 6600 filesystem to personalyze it:

i'tryed also gnokii but it' can't connect to the phone, i belive the problem is the gnapplet.sys don't seems to be running when i open it from my phone

this is the error that it give to me:

~ # xgnokii

Can't connect: Resource temporarily unavailable

Couldn't open GNBUS device: Illegal seek

GSM/FBUS init failed!

im trying to make gammu work... but it's not easy for me...

if anyone have gnokii working please help me 

if anyone have gammu working please help me

PS

I'm sorry for my little english but it's not my own language  :Smile: 

----------

## taipan67

 *Mr. Garr wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> i have a linux-2.6.12-r7 and latest nitro sources and i can't find a bluetooth support in neither of them, do i need any special patch or sth?

 

Bluetooth support should be in 'Device drivers ---> Networking support' in 'menuconfig' - about the fifth item down from the top...  :Wink: 

But! Read the next bit...

 *abstr4kt wrote:*   

> ...i've installed gnome-bluetooth but it seems don't work correctly...

 

In Gnome-2.10, the compatibility between 'gnome-bluetooth' & 'nautilus' is broken. It's supposed to be fixed in Gnome-2.12, which is due for release in September.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

If you've got it working from the command-line, maybe you can come up with a 'nautilus-script' for it, & share it with the rest of us...  :Cool: 

----------

## abstr4kt

Mr. Garr this may help you  :Smile:   :Cool: 

this is how is configured on my Acer 1522WLM

Networking support

---------------- ><M> Bluetooth subsystem support        

--------------------------------------<M>   L2CAP protocol support          

--------------------------------------<M>   SCO links support           

--------------------------------------<M>   RFCOMM protocol support               

--------------------------------------- [*]     RFCOMM TTY support         

--------------------------------------- < >   BNEP protocol support                

--------------------------------------- < >   HIDP protocol support                          

----------------------------------------------Bluetooth device drivers  --->   

---------------------------------------------------------------------------<M> HCI USB driver                                       

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------[*]   SCO (voice) support                                

----------------------------------------------------------------------------<M> HCI UART driver                                      

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- [*]   UART (H4) protocol support                         

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- [*]   BCSP protocol support                              

------------------------------------------------------------------------------[*]     Transmit CRC with every BCSP packet   

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you've got it working from the command-line, maybe you can come up with a 'nautilus-script' for it, & share it with the rest of us... 

 

i'm sorry i'm not able to make a nautilus script  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

when i want to send a file from pc to phone i just type:

# gnome-obex-send /dir/file

after this a windows came up whit the avaiable bluetooth device

just select my phone device in the windows and accept the messages on the phone  :Smile: 

i can also send more than 1 file at once:D 

in this case a can see the transfer speed that goes up to 18-19Kb/s  :Razz:   :Razz: 

for send a file from phone to pc

i got to type

# gnome-obex-server 

then from the phone send 1 or more file to the avaiable bluetooth 

i tryed this also for the phone-friend-list (rubrica) and it worked fine it make a file for every phone-number stored in my nokia:D 

No changes for gnokii that still not work  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

i'm tryng now gammu...

i'd like if sombody can post he's .gammurc conf  because i don't understended so much how exacly config it... to forward the next step that is how to use it  :Very Happy:   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> n Gnome-2.10, the compatibility between 'gnome-bluetooth' & 'nautilus' is broken. It's supposed to be fixed in Gnome-2.12, which is due for release in September. 
> 
> 

 

I' hope it so 

 :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

i want to take-over my nokia 6600  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr. Garr

hmm weird

everything works almost fine, i can send files from computer to my cell, and from my cell to computer, but when i try to connect to the phone with the gnome phone manager and the phone asks me to enter the pin from /etc/bluetooth i doesn't work, same as i want to attach new device from conectivity/bluetooth/ in the phone menu (t610)

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

when I start gnome-phone-manager I have this problem:

```
$ gnome-phone-manager

conn_complete:  status 0x00

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:12:62:C4:60:8E chan 1, got 0

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm0

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0xf3)!

```

My conf:

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

```
#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.7 2004/12/13 14:16:03 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security auto;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "Bluez %h %d";

        # Local device class

        class 0x100100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

        auth enable;

        encrypt enable;

}

```

/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

```
#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

# $Id: rfcomm.conf,v 1.1 2002/10/07 05:58:18 maxk Exp $

#

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind no;

        # Bluetooth address of the device

        device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E;

        # RFCOMM channel for the connection

        channel 10;

        # Description of the connection

        comment "Home Bluez Connection";

}

```

Telephone (nokia 6230)

sdptool browse 00:12:62:C4:60:8E

```
Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 9

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX File Transfer

Service RecHandle: 0x10001

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 10

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Nokia PC Suite

Service RecHandle: 0x10003

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 15

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: COM 1

Service RecHandle: 0x10004

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 3

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: Voice Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10005

Service Class ID List:

  "Handfree Audio Gateway" (0x111f)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 13

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Handsfree" (0x111e)

    Version: 0x0101

Service Name: Audio Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10006

Service Class ID List:

  "Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 12

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Headset" (0x1108)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: SyncML Client

Service RecHandle: 0x10008

Service Class ID List:

  "Error: This is UUID-128" (0x00000002-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000002)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 11

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: SIM ACCESS

Service RecHandle: 0x1000c

Service Class ID List:

  "SIM Access" (0x112d)

  "Generic Telephony" (0x1204)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 4

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "SIM Access" (0x112d)

    Version: 0x0100

```

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-qt -kde -arts X avi bluetooth win32codecs divx4linux gtkhtml ieee1394 jpeg png lm_sensors mmx mp3 mpeg gtk gtk2 gnome hal howl alsa -oss acpi -apm dbus cups ntpl ogg quicktime sse svg svga tiff truetype usb unichrome udev cdr"

```

My usb-dongle bluetooth is a sitecom cn502

lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle
```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             7424  0

ppp_async               8672  0

pppoe                  10496  2

pppox                   2664  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            21364  8 ppp_synctty,ppp_async,pppoe,pppox

slhc                    5920  1 ppp_generic

hci_usb                13160  4

snd_seq                50416  0

snd_via82xx            23136  1

snd_ac97_codec         82940  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                81608  2 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21540  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7652  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6368  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            18976  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7148  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    42808  10 snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               7392  1 snd

bnep                   12384  0

vt1211                 21652  0

i2c_sensor              2816  1 vt1211

drm                    60756  0

via_agp                 7648  1

agpgart                29608  2 drm,via_agp

rfcomm                 35196  4

l2cap                  22116  8 bnep,rfcomm

bluetooth              43812  10 hci_usb,bnep,rfcomm,l2cap

```

any help?

----------

## taipan67

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> when I start gnome-phone-manager I have this problem:
> 
> ......
> 
> (lines cropped out)
> ...

 

I haven't used 'gnome-phone-manager', but from the many bits & pieces of information i found through Google, i believe the 'Description' in the above-quoted rfcomm.conf is supposed to match your phone's identity, not your computer's...  :Confused: 

If that doesn't make any difference, it might be worth changing the 'Local device class' in hcid.conf from '0x100100' to '0xFF0100' - this would theoretically tell all interested parties that your computer can handle any Bluetooth protocol...

...That's just a theory, though - as you'll already know, the information available on this subject is very sparse & disjointed.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *taipan67 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I haven't used 'gnome-phone-manager', but from the many bits & pieces of information i found through Google, i believe the 'Description' in the above-quoted rfcomm.conf is supposed to match your phone's identity, not your computer's...  

 

I've change description whit my phone-name, but not change the problem.

 *taipan67 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If that doesn't make any difference, it might be worth changing the 'Local device class' in hcid.conf from '0x100100' to '0xFF0100' - this would theoretically tell all interested parties that your computer can handle any Bluetooth protocol...
> 
> 

 

same strory, same problem.

 *taipan67 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...That's just a theory, though - as you'll already know, the information available on this subject is very sparse & disjointed. 

 

yes!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

but I think my problem depend from one library.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## abstr4kt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

another know problem is the pin helper ...

From https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111904

 Create a new device  /dev/rfcomm0

mknod /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0

(those parameter are necessary for create a virtual bind between USB port and the SERIAL port)

create a script  /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh

----start----

#!/bin/sh

echo "PIN:your_pin"

----end----

make chmod ugo+x /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh

edit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

find  pin_helper and edit it whit  /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh  (this because theres a bug on hcid but we can takeover it by this way)

i followed the guide of the link and my hcid.conf look like this:

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.7 2004/12/13 14:16:03 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security auto;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh; #/usr/bin/bluepin;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "BlueZ (%d)";

        # Local device class

        class 0x3e0100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

        #auth enable;

        #encrypt enable;

}

hope this help  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

thanks, but not resolve the problem:

```
** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:12:62:C4:60:8E chan 1, got 0

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm0

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0xf3)!

```

ls -la /dev/

```

crw-r--r--   1 root root  216,  0 28 ago 21:26 rfcomm0

```

for bluepin script: bluepin , now, no have problem, the bug are resolve. (same error whit original spcrit and whit new script)

thanks...  :Wink: 

----------

## taipan67

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ls -la /dev/
> 
> ```
> 
> crw-r--r--   1 root root  216,  0 28 ago 21:26 rfcomm0
> ...

 

Your normal-user doesn't have permission to access the device (the first error-message you posted started with a '$', root-user would've been '#').

Change ownership & permission on the device to a group of your choosing & mode 664 or 660, then add your username to that group (maybe 'dialout' or 'ftp')...  :Confused: 

EDIT: If you wrote a 'udev-rule' to create the device, the above changes will need to go in there.  :Wink: 

EDIT2: Alternatively, you could just change the permission to 666, but that's not how Linux-admins are supposed to do things...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

my udev:

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

KERNEL="rfcomm[0-9]*", NAME="bluetooth/%k", GROUP="users", MODE="0777"

```

```
sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 058

      Latest version installed: 058

```

but:

```
** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:12:62:C4:60:8E chan 1, got 0

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm0

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0xf3)!

```

the connection start, and telephone is connect to my pc, but gnome-phone-manager crash...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## taipan67

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules
> 
> ...

 

...and... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> crw-r--r--   1 root root  216,  0 28 ago 21:26 /dev/rfcomm0
> ```
> ...

 

Your device doesn't appear to have been generated by your rule (it's not in the /dev/bluetooth sub-directory, for starters). Did you follow abstr4kt's advice, & use the 'mknod' command to manually create the device? If you did, & you have 'RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"' defined in /etc/conf.d/rc, then your device ought to be hard-coded.

You could adjust it's properties to match your rule with :-

```
chown root:users /dev/rfcomm0

chmod 777 /dev/rfcomm0
```

...But a mode of 660 would be better form than 777 (i don't think a device needs to be executable, but i may be wrong...  :Confused:  ).

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok, I have correct the permission for rfcomm:

```
crw-rw----   1 root users 216,  0 29 ago 16:25 rfcomm0

crw-rw----   1 root users 216,  0 29 ago 16:26 rfcomm1

```

and edit udev rules:

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules 

KERNEL="rfcomm[0-9]*", NAME="bluetooth/%k", GROUP="users", MODE="0660"

```

and rc conf:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/rc | grep RC_DEVICE

RC_DEVICES="auto"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

```

then restart bluetooth:

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

* Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping pand ...                                                  [ ok ] 

*     Stopping rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ] 

*     Stopping sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] 

*     Stopping hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] 

* Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] 

*     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] 

*     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ] 

*     Starting pand ...                                                  [ ok ]
```

but I have the same problem whit xlib...

```
tail -f /var/log/messages

Aug 29 16:33:38 tux3 hcid[15886]: link_key_request (sba=00:10:60:A5:BD:11, dba=00:10:60:A6:A2:D4)

Aug 29 16:34:28 tux3 hcid[15886]: link_key_request (sba=00:10:60:A5:BD:11, dba=00:12:62:C4:60:8E)

Aug 29 16:34:29 tux3 hcid[15886]: link_key_request (sba=00:10:60:A5:BD:11, dba=00:10:60:A6:A2:D4)

```

```
** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:12:62:C4:60:8E chan 1, got 1

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

conn_complete:  status 0x00

Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0xf5)!

```

if I start gnome-phone-manage from root, I have the same problem...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

incredible... not solved, but we are near the solution... I change rfcomm conf file:

```
#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

# $Id: rfcomm.conf,v 1.1 2002/10/07 05:58:18 maxk Exp $

#

rfcomm0 {

   # Automatically bind the device at startup

   bind no;

   # Bluetooth address of the device

   device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E;

   # RFCOMM channel for the connection

   channel   9;

   # Description of the connection

   comment "Connessione Linux Bluez";

}

rfcomm1 {

   # Automatically bind the device at startup

   bind yes;

   # Bluetooth address of the device

   device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E;

   # RFCOMM channel for the connection

   channel   1;

   # Description of the connection

   comment "Connessione Linux Bluez";

}
```

and now, gnome-phone-manager start whitout error, and I can send and recive SMS, but, after the 1 sms, the program crash....  and is not possible send file from phone to pc...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: to sen file from phone to pc I change this line in hcid.conf:

```
# Default link mode

   #   none   - no specific policy 

   #   accept - always accept incoming connections

   #   master - become master on incoming connections,

   #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

   lm accept; 

   #, master (I have remove "master")
```

now, the only problem is the crash of gnome-phone-manager..

----------

## taipan67

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> incredible... not solved, but we are near the solution...

 

This is another theoretical solution...

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
> 
> ```
> # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3) 
> 
> ...

 

Try commenting out those two options - i believe they can only be used once a connection has been established, authenticated, & bound permanently to the device, so it's easier to make do without them...  :Confused: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

same problem...  I think is a bug.... (for the crash)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lawa42

Hi!

I have a shiny new Sony-Ericsson V600i and want to connect it to my laptop via bluetooth. 

obex transfers are working so far. But I am fighting against gnome-phone-manager. When I try to start it the connection is refused for some reason. Any ideas. I don't think is is the pin because obex is working.

Gregor

```

ls -l /dev/rfcomm0

crw-rw----  1 root wheel 216, 0 Nov  4 10:47 /dev/rfcomm0

```

gnome-phone-manager output: 

```
** Message: Auto-retrying the connection

conn_complete:  status 0x00

Browsing 00:12:EE:63:D8:52 ...

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10001

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:EE:63:D8:52 (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:EE:63:D8:52 (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm0

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

[ERROR]: opening device '/dev/rfcomm0' (errno: 111/Connection refused)

** Message: Status 4

** Message: Connected error occurred.

** (gnome-phone-manager:18485): WARNING **: Unable to connect to device /dev/rfcomm0

** Message: Failed connection to device on /dev/rfcomm0

** Message: Exiting connect thread

```

----------

## Faustov

hi

I followed the howto to the point about gnome, now i try to run it and here is what i get:

```

root@ryba # gnome-bluetooth-manager

(Bluetooth Device Manager:8350): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gnomebt/manager.py", line 275, in ?

    BTManager ().main ()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gnomebt/manager.py", line 78, in __init__

    self.setup_gui ()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gnomebt/manager.py", line 143, in setup_gui

    gnome.ui.PREFERENCES_NEVER)

TypeError: gtk.HBox.__init__() takes at most 2 arguments (3 given)

root@ryba #

```

I havent changed anything, [ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1

just emerged, everything has default settings.

how can i fix this?

----------

## Uncle_Psychosis

 *Faustov wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> I followed the howto to the point about gnome, now i try to run it and here is what i get:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have this same problem, but bizarrely enough I seem to be able to transfer files perfextly between my PC and phone (nokia 6230i) using obex-server...

Also, I get the following error:

# rfcomm connect rfcomm0 00:15:DE:26:5B:44 9

Can't create RFCOMM TTY: Operation not supported

Sam

----------

## Faustov

yeah, i can transfer them both ways with obex as well. just gnome-bluetooth aint functional.

----------

## Uncle_Psychosis

I fixed my TTY problem btw---I forgot to compile it in the kernel  :Wink: 

Sam

----------

## neylitalo

I'm trying to emerge gnome-bluetooth, but I keep running into walls.

1) It was masked. I added it to the packages.keywords file. No longer masked.

2) I got the following error:  *Quote:*   

>  * Applying gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1-obex_xfer_rate.patch ...                [ ok ]You should update your `aclocal.m4' by running aclocal.
> 
> data/Makefile.am:14: GCONF_SCHEMAS_INSTALL does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

 

I did a bit of Googling, and got this, but I have absolutely no idea how to go about using the information provided on the page. 

I'm using AMD64. Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------

## cyclocross

How else can I send files from gnome to my phone other then the command line?  I looked around and there used to be an option in nautilus to "send to bluethooth" or something and it was removed and was supposed to be back in gnome 2.12.  Well i've got 2.12 and I don't see that option in nautilus.

----------

## frenkel

 *cyclocross wrote:*   

> How else can I send files from gnome to my phone other then the command line?  I looked around and there used to be an option in nautilus to "send to bluethooth" or something and it was removed and was supposed to be back in gnome 2.12.  Well i've got 2.12 and I don't see that option in nautilus.

 

Install gnome-bluetooth and create the following script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts:

```

#!/bin/sh

btsend=$(echo -e "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" | awk 'BEGIN {

FS = "\n" } { printf "\"%s\" ", $1 }' | sed -e s#\"\"##)

eval "gnome-obex-send $btsend"

```

Call it something like Send via bluetooth, make sure it is executable and whenever you click a file in nautilus, choose scripts->Send via bluetooth and a window will popup asking where to send it...

Enjoy,

Frank

----------

## kearone

i've tried to get my bluetooth worked with this tutorial http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone,_Bluetooth_and_GNOME

but i get this error:

#hciconfig

Can't open HCI socket.: Address family not supported by protocol

what can i do to get it work?

i don't know where is my failure...

please help!

----------

## viperlin

it seems like my phone (Motorola Pebl) just sits there sending to the bluetooth server (phone > PC) but nothing happens, no progress, etc, i have disabled pin codes as it never asked for one so i think it doesnt have support for pincodes? :S (new phone, know fuck all about bluetooth in detail)

EDIT:

```
$ gnome-obex-server 

** Message: Incoming connection from 00:17:00:9E:A1:8F

** Message: Device 00:17:00:9E:A1:8F is about to send an object.

*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x080a9518 ***

```

----------

## dentharg

Hi!

I'm trying to connect to the T630. I have the problem that when I do:

```
rfcomm connect rfcomm0
```

the device that is displayed on T630 is always "unknown" and event though I put in proper PIN

no connection is made (wrong PIN).

my hcid.conf:

```

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# HCId options

options {

   # Automatically initialize new devices

   autoinit yes;

   # Security Manager mode

   #   none - Security manager disabled

   #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

   #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

   #

   security user;

   # Pairing mode

   #   none  - Pairing disabled

   #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

   #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

   pairing multi;

   # PIN helper

   #pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper;

   pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin

   # D-Bus PIN helper

   #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

   # Local device name

   #   %d - device id

   #   %h - host name

   name "Desktop (%d)";

   # Local device class

   class 0x3e0100;

   # Default packet type

   #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

   # Inquiry and Page scan

   iscan enable; pscan enable;

   # Default link mode

   #   none   - no specific policy 

   #   accept - always accept incoming connections

   #   master - become master on incoming connections,

   #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

   lm accept;

   # Default link policy

   #   none    - no specific policy

   #   rswitch - allow role switch

   #   hold    - allow hold mode

   #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

   #   park    - allow park mode

   lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

   # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

   #auth enable;

   #encrypt enable;

}

```

and rfcomm.conf

```

#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

rfcomm0 {

   # Automatically bind the device at startup

   bind no;

   # Bluetooth address of the device

   device 00:0F:FE:F4:5C:6F;

   # RFCOMM channel for the connection

   channel   1;

   # Description of the connection

   comment "Soniq Bluetooth";

}

```

----------

